# Combat Engineer and Med Tech Training RESERVES?



## OV1984 (31 May 2012)

Hello,
 I am considering joining the CF and both the Combat Engineer and Med Tech fields interest me.  I would love to join fulltime but I have two young kids and relocating all over Canada is not something I want them to go through.  I am located in toronto so it would be with the 25 field ambulance and the 32 Combat Engineer Regiment ...does anyone know what the training consists of and how long it is?  Also are there a lot of young people in this field?  I am 27 and have been warned by other full time members I will be with a bunch of teens....Is this true?/


----------



## brihard (31 May 2012)

Absolutely. At 27 you'd likely be towards the old end of the spectrum on your basic- though by no means anomalous in that.The first course I instructed on had a candidate who was 50. But yes, at 27 you'll be older than most of your peers and certainly some of your instructors. It shouldn't be a big deal. Be prepared for an alpha-male environment with a lot of dick and fart jokes, and some absolutely juvenile behaviour- in between bouts of people working harder than they ever have, and 17 or 18 year olds having experiences that some people twice their age never have or will.

If you show up willing to deal with whatever's thrown at you, you'll find the age of your peers will quickly cease to matter.


----------



## OV1984 (31 May 2012)

LoL thanks..im ok with the fart and dick jokes lol..... I just didnt want to be the old woman on the course lol


----------



## MedCorps (1 Jun 2012)

After you are done basic training it takes two courses to become a functional Medical Assistant in the reserves.  

RQL3 and RQL4.  Both are summer courses. You will get your Advanced Medical First Responder qualification and lots of other field and non-field medical skills ranging from how to set up a medical clinic in a tent to starting IVs to preparing a hospital bed to receive a patient who is coming back from the operating room. 

MC


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (1 Jun 2012)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> LoL thanks..im ok with the fart and dick jokes lol..... I just didnt want to be the old woman on the course lol



"the old woman on the course"  ha, ha, that would be me, LOL. My daughter is older than you. If you choose/get selected for the Med Tech/Assistant route, good choice, lots to learn but a great occupation (speaking as a longtime nurse). Hope whatever choice you make it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## OV1984 (2 Jun 2012)

PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> "the old woman on the course"  ha, ha, that would be me, LOL. My daughter is older than you. If you choose/get selected for the Med Tech/Assistant route, good choice, lots to learn but a great occupation (speaking as a longtime nurse). Hope whatever choice you make it all goes smoothly for you.


Lol well having two kids makes me feel old lol... How did you find training being a female?


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (2 Jun 2012)

Sorry if it sounded like I am already in, unfortunately I'm not. Still going through the process. It's been a long haul for me due to a few "hiccups" but I'm almost there. I turn 49 soon and I'm prepared to meet BMQ head on. 
With 2 young kids it will be a challenge, but if you set your mind to it, you will succeed. 
If your considering Med Tech/Assistant, make sure you meet/get all the requirements. Even with my RPN and 20 years experience, I didn't have the high school credits. I'm working on getting them but if I get offered RMS Clerk first, I will go that route.
Good luck to you, whichever path you choose.


----------

